# List your most fun or favorite overclock



## TFL Replica

Core 2 Duo E4300 stock 1.8GHz OC'd to 3.6GHz. It took quite a bit of work to get there. There's something very satisfying about a 100% OC.


----------



## Seadersn

only cpu's or ram too?  when ram too, it was a 3800mhz 1:1:1 on a 3900x cpu with 12-12-13-12-24-36-216 gdm-off timings on an aorus x570 master with g.skill ripjaws v f4-3200c14d-16gvk kit: i really had to laugh when it booted and was benchstable


----------



## DAM20

My old FX8320, 4.5Ghz 1.475v and 2400Mhz HT/CPU-NB. That things was amazing to oc, unfortunately I had a 4x4Gb ram kit, couldn't pass 1500Mhz on them.

Still rocking on a friend pc!


----------



## Mx King Sniper

Seadersn said:


> only cpu's or ram too?  when ram too, it was a 3800mhz 1:1:1 on a 3900x cpu with 12-12-13-12-24-36-216 gdm-off timings on an aorus x570 master with g.skill ripjaws v f4-3200c14d-16gvk kit: i really had to laugh when it booted and was benchstable


wow, may I know if this is the exact ram?








G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GVK - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GVK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## PCSarge

most satisfying? i5 750, 1.55V stable at 6ghz on LN2...was the first time id ever done LN2 clocking......back when OCN had one of our first LAN events in a church in toronto....god we died sweating that day with no AC


----------



## Seadersn

Mx King Sniper said:


> wow, may I know if this is the exact ram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GVK - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GVK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


yes, exactly  but be aware, this is no every day setting, it requires roundabout 1.75v to 1.8v and was meant for benches only. clocked it up to 4800mhz, it was a really nice session


----------



## Mx King Sniper

Seadersn said:


> yes, exactly  but be aware, this is no every day setting, it requires roundabout 1.75v to 1.8v and was meant for benches only. clocked it up to 4800mhz, it was a really nice session


those 1.75v to 1.8v is for 3800 CL12? or for 4800mhz?


----------



## Seadersn

Mx King Sniper said:


> those 1.75v to 1.8v is for 3800 CL12? or for 4800mhz?


it's for 3800cl12. 4800 cl16 was higher than 1,5 too, but don't remember exactly anymore how much it was, sry


----------



## braincracking

Must be when I finally delidded my 3770k, applied LM between die and IHS and run it at 5Ghz stable as a daily OC(under water of course). That 5Ghz number and the delid was something extremely satisfying to achieve. That system is still crazy fast(until the eventual degrade)


----------



## Cerberus

no pictures, but mine was a 955BE that I ran at 5.1ghz @1.65v on a single stage phase change (for over a year)


----------



## Avacado

Q6600 G0


----------



## amder

Overclocking my i7 7740x, was a dud chip and couldn't hit 5GHz. I ended up delidding it and applying liquid metal. Made it to 5GHz after that.


----------



## ozlay

I had a Celeron 360 that I ran at 5.3 ghz on the stock cooler.


----------



## marc0053

For me it was my first real experience having a water-cooled PC outdoors in -29C weather using Prestone antifreeze coolant for radiator fluids in the loop.
There was frost on the outside of the case after 3-4 hours benching. I pulled an all nighter and my best results was around 7am.
One of the best moments I ever had overclocking!

Managed to push an intel 3970X to 5.3ghz and the 780 Ti Kinpin gpu to 1502mhz, a real milestone at the time.

Here are some pics:



https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7983182











marc0053`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 20005 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti


The GeForce GTX 780 Ti @ 1513/2038MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the 3DMark11 - Performance benchmark. marc0053ranks #null worldwide and #54 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




hwbot.org


----------



## amder

marc0053 said:


> For me it was my first real experience having a water-cooled PC outdoors in -29C weather using Prestone antifreeze coolant for radiator fluids in the loop.
> There was frost on the outside of the case after 3-4 hours benching. I pulled an all nighter and my best results was around 7am.
> One of the best moments I ever had overclocking!
> 
> Managed to push an intel 3970X to 5.3ghz and the 780 Ti Kinpin gpu to 1502mhz, a real milestone at the time.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7983182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc0053`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 20005 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> 
> 
> The GeForce GTX 780 Ti @ 1513/2038MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the 3DMark11 - Performance benchmark. marc0053ranks #null worldwide and #54 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwbot.org


Only a true Canadian overclocker would do this.


----------



## Destrto

My favorite overclock was an AMD-FX 8120 at 5Ghz stable for every day use. I think I was around 1.4v? It was my first attempt at watercooling, with a Corsair H100. Temps were at the limit during benching, but during gameplay it hovered around the 50c mark.

They lowered a little bit once I upgraded to a full custom loop and added an extra radiator. I also got to try out the first iteration of a custom bracket to mount AiO to GPU's. Cant remember the name of them, but it was someone on OCN. I had a pair of Radeon 6850's running super cool on a set of Corsair H60's.


----------



## 99belle99

I had a hexa core Xeon on the X58 platform. It was a X5660 @ 2.8GHz stock and managed to get it to 4.8GHz stable to run benchmarks. The below benchmark is displaying the wrong clocks for some reason. 


https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20263140


----------



## Circaflex

This was in the P4 Northwood era. I had a dud 2.4C; and a power spiked killed the system. Intel RMA'd the chip, and around that time the infamous 2.4C 30-Capper was found; well the RMA was a 30 capper. I remember hitting 27FSB on stock volts, it was insane. I had such a blast back then, but now I am getting that itch again after a long hiatus. I had that chip paired with a p4c800-e deluxe that was vcore modded.


----------



## maestro0428

Most fun? Definitely a PowerMac overclock. I had a G4 with an aftermarket cpu given to me for testing when I worked for Macmod.com. Stock clocks, 1.42 ghz. I clocked it successfully to 1.7ghz before the pressure of the waterblock cracked the cpu die. This was when you had to solder resistors to the zif.  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## gtz

Core 2 Duo e4400 on a Asus P5N-E Motherboard with a nvidia 650i chipset. My first custom built computer, had a blast with that system. Such a quirky motherboard but made it work. Ran at a 1333 FSB and 667 DDR2, giving me an oc of 3.33mhz at a 1:1 ratio. All inside an antec 900 case paired with a 8800GT, fall 2007 was a great year.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Xeon w3520 stock 2.66 at 4.7. p6t deluxe








Intel Xeon W3520 @ 4719.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[ikrsj8] Validated Dump by SEAN-PC (2015-12-01 02:06:30) - MB: Asus P6T DELUXE V2 - RAM: 3064 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Getting a 2700k that could do 5.0ghz daily was my most memorable. 

Right now im having alot of fun with some 3200mhz micron e die that very rarely locks up and makes me clear the cmos. Very little effort to get to a 3800mhz overclock is fun to work with.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I have several, in no particular order really:

Intel Xeon X3230 (basically a C2Q Q6700) on a 240mm AIO on the EVGA 790i mobo at 4GHz enough to be CPU-Z valid stable: Intel Xeon X3230 @ 3999.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Intel i7 5775C at 4.6GHz on a crappy ASUS board: Intel Core i7 5775C @ 4598.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Hitting 2.1GHz on my 1080 ti on air (mostly) stable with Arctic Accelero III

My tuned timings on my dual rank B-die kit (2 x 16GB) that's in my 3900X system (its nothing special but i'm proud of it) 3800MHz 1:1 mode with 1.452v and 16-16-16-16-32, if this counts

Also the validation for this one is lost to time but I had an ES 3770K that would not be stable with hyperthreading above stock, however disabled I was able to hit 5.6GHz on 1.57v (5.7GHz on 1.682v) on a custom water loop along with my 4 x 8GB DDR3 2400MHz kit running at 3000MHz C12 at 2.15v, granted the CPU would average about 85C-95C under load and idled around 40-45C, the CPU was mounted bare die (basically no CPU heatspreader, then waterblock sandwiched with AS5, this was before the liquid metal craze)

Edit: Oh I forgot another one, my R9 290X overclock that drew about ~550W under load at 1235MHz on the core and 1775MHz on the memory, it put it about on par with a GTX 980 until I degraded it running it at that for a few months, now it'll only do like 1130/1500, albeit no longer on a voltage modded bios.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

x58 for me last great chipset you could tweak to get more mhz out of your cpu and ram it also suppported tons of cpus to xeons and normal ones you could snag later in its life at decent prices. P67 and my 2600k would be my 2nd i had that at 5 ghz on decent enough vcore with alt voltage tweaks in bios.


----------



## HodgesFelicity

DAM20 said:


> My old FX8320, 4.5Ghz 1.475v and 2400Mhz HT/CPU-NB. That things was amazing to oc, unfortunately I had a 4x4Gb ram kit, couldn't pass 1500Mhz on them.
> 
> Still rocking on a friend pc!


yeah, it was really great


----------



## RB41

My new Ryzen 3 3100. currently running at 4.525ghz @ 1.275v 1.307v in cpz... not pushed her yet, ill find out how she scales once ive sleept.

Few others 

The good old days.

Pll 1100t x6 @4.3ghz 2.2nb 1866ddr3 24/7
Pll 955 x4 @ 4.12ghz ???v
Pll 555 x2 black edition @ 4.4ghz air, 4.655ghz phase change.
3000g @ 4.1ghz 1.385 GPU 1710mhz 1.2v, ram 3200 cl16

Seems their back....


----------

